# نبذة تعريفية عن تقنية wimax



## rosr45 (14 مارس 2010)

;كتاب رائع لتقنية wimax للمؤلفة من ليبيا الست فتحية محمد:6:
الرابط
http://dc10.arabsh.com/files/3/fyxnbbgj7stz7b/WIMAX.pdf

او
http://arabsh.com/i640862fkb9w.html 
http://arabsh.com/i640862fkb9w.html


----------



## mhed500 (14 مارس 2010)

كتاب رائع ومشكورة على هذه الجهود وننتضر منك المزيد


----------



## العبادي_079 (21 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً على الكتاب الجميل ونتظر ان شاء الله كل جديد*


----------



## connect2 (23 أبريل 2010)

tamammmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

